#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Radios Huawei OptiX RTN 950

## speedconnection

Alguem sabe configurar o Radio de Frequencia Fechada Huawei OptiX RTN 950?

Me mande MP ou email para acertarmos o preço da configuração.
[email protected]

Os radios ja estao linkado um ao outro, preciso e configurar a passagem de link entre eles, pois o mesmo nao acessa a RB que esta do outro lado, somente o radio do enlace

----------

